# Have you met Charlie? MG fiction



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*FREE to download*​
*26th-30th October*​
_A tiny man and a whole lot of trouble . . . _​
The bumper volume of two-books-in-one *Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* (for readers of 7-12) is currently #FREE to download worldwide.

​
UK link: http://tinyurl.com/jdsgtnr
US link: http://tinyurl.com/zb49m2p

            ​
Imagine Sam's shock when he discovers that a tiny, old-fashioned gentleman, Charlie Chumpkins, has been living under his bed for some time -- and imagine, too, the pressure of keeping his little friend a secret.
Enjoy a double dose of trouble in this bumper edition of Mr Charlie Chumpkins and its sequel, The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins as Charlie gets himself caught up in calamity after calamity . . .

5* 'Delightfully detailed descriptions! Adult and child alike will enjoy this read. The writer made it easy for the reader to put themselves in the book as a fly on the wall to observe each adventure. Slightly compares to a more modernized version of the Borrowers. Definitely recommend!'

You can find out more about Charlie, the little friend we'd all love to have, here:
Website page: http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock/mr-charlie-chumpkins

 For information about any of my children's books, please visit:

Helen Laycock | Children's Author
*http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The [size=10pt]little friend we'd all love to have...[/size]*​
*in a bumper edition of two-books-in-one!*​
*Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*

​
*UK
Kindle: £2.61
Paperback: £5.27

US
Kindle: $4.26
Paperback: $8.88*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*If you liked The Borrowers or Stuart Little, you're going to love tiny Charlie Chumpkins as he gets into all sorts of adventures in the big, wide world.*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*A tiny man and a whole lot of trouble...*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Was I imagining it? Did I really have in my hand what I thought I had? I could still feel it, soft and warm. I just had to have another peek. I slid my hand out of the covers and uncurled my fingers. I was right. I had seen it properly the first time!

For there, in my hand, was a tiny, but very real, little man. His eyes were tightly closed and his fists were clenched down by his sides. He was as stiff as anything.

'I don't believe it,' I gasped.

He opened one eye and looked at me. Then he looked around. He opened the other eye and slapped his hands over his face. Slowly, his fingers spread apart and he peeped through the gaps.

'Oh... pah! Pah! Pah! Pah!' His little feet writhed up and down in anger as a storm of emotion began to brew. 'I've been caught! I knew it! I knew it! I should have been more careful. I just knew it!'

His little face reddened and, again, he shut his eyes tight and screwed up his little face as if that would make it all go away. . . whatever 'it' was.

I examined him closely, my eyes as wide as saucers. It was just as well I'd practised my Not-Blinking-For-As-Long-As-Possible technique. He was wearing brown and green checked trousers, a green velvet waistcoat and miniature gold pocket watch, a very fetching silk cravat in gold and a sort of tweedy jacket -- all very old-fashioned. He was real, though! Yet so tiny!

All I could do was stare.

'What are you looking at? Put me down!' he snapped.

I sat him on top of my mountainous raised knees. He clambered to his feet and, whoosh, slid straight down on to my lap. He lay on his back, rubbing his head and right knee.

'What a fine way to treat a gentleman!'



*Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*The little friend that we'd all love to have...*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Here is an extract from the chapter where tiny Charlie has fallen from the supermarket trolley into one of the freezers. Sam is desperate to find him, but is stopped in his tracks by an elderly customer...*

*I felt my upper arm being grabbed and looked down to see a wrinkled hand attached to a bony arm of an old lady muffled up in a winter coat and woolly hat.

'Excuse me, son,' she warbled. 'My eyes are not so good now. Mind you, when I was a girl they were sharp as a kestrel's.' She paused for a moment to have a giggle, encouraging me to join in by slapping me in a friendly manner in the same place she had a moment ago gripped me. I was starting to become quite battered. 'Do you need glasses?' she enquired, peering into my face, her head tilted to one side.

'Oh, no, no,' I replied, desperate to get away. 'Can I help you with something?'

'Ah, what a well-mannered boy. Isn't he a well-mannered boy?' she enthused to a nearby shopper who nodded obligingly. 'I said to my Wilfred - that's my cat - I said to him the other day, you know, Wilfred, it's not all true what they say about these teenagers. They're not all hooligans, you know. Are you a teenager?'

'No, not yet,' I hurriedly replied. 'Now what was it you wanted help with?'

'What about a hooligan? You don't look like one. You haven't got any of these piercings that are all the rage, have you?'

'No, nothing like that. So, what was it -?'

'What about tattoos? Now they're all right, though probably not for a youngster like you. My Albert - that's my late husband, bless his soul - he had tattoos. Ever so manly, they were. He was in the Navy, you know...'

The old lady sank into a daydream. I picked up a bag of carrots and touched her arm gently. 'Ahem, was it these you were needing help with?'

'Carrots? Oh no. They're fine. It was this mixed veg I was wondering about. Could you just check the ingredients for me and tell me if they contain sprouts. I can't eat sprouts, you know.'

She leaned forward and in a hushed voice confided, 'They give me wind.'*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Grandma is quite a character, but it's her cat, Zimbo, that's the one to watch out for!*

*'Grandma's cat was the most evil cat I had ever come across, jet black, just like a witch's cat, with claws like razor blades.' *

*When Grandma arrives for her visit, no one expects the cat to come too. Zimbo normally stays with her neighbour:*

*'Ah, Rose,' she trilled, throwing her arms wide apart as Mum went towards her. Grandma kissed everyone on the lips. I hoped the lipstick would be all gone before she got to me. 'I have been so looking forward to this.' She looked past Mum, focussed on the post at the bottom of the stair banister and smiled broadly. 'Ah, my lovely grandson. Come and give your old grandma a kiss.' Her teeth clicked as she spoke.

'Here I am, Grandma,' I said, startling her as I came from the other direction. She threw her arms around me and her lips dive-bombed towards me.

'Oooh, how you've grown. Hasn't he grown, Rose?' Mum smiled and nodded.

Dad was still on the doorstep, partly hidden behind Grandma's bags and partly by Grandma herself as she blocked his way. There suddenly came a huge miaow from his direction. Mum and I looked at him and he held up a wicker basket shaped like a bee hive. He gave it a nod. 'Zimbo's come. Mrs Hodgson's in hospital.'

Oh no, the evil cat.*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Sam is just an ordinary boy, who does the types of things ordinary boys do... but he has a friend who is far from ordinary. 
Meet the tiny Mr Charlie Chumpkins in



[size=18pt]Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkinshttp://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00MI3C7LC/?tag=kb1-21

Two books in one meaty volume.
Available as a paperback: £5.36 / $9.32 or kindle edition: £2.61 / $4.09

​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Poor Charlie...
He suffers catastrophe after catastrophe. 
*
Here is a short excerpt from the chapter where he accompanies Sam to school for the first time. Charlie is travelling in the front pocket of Sam's schoolbag when the school bully, Tony Mills, appears:

*I was suddenly stopped in my tracks. Tony Mills, a foot taller than me and twice as wide, was blocking my path, his hands in his pockets and his elbows winged out on either side of him.

'Someone's very keen to get to school today,' he sneered. I moved to the left to get round him. Tony moved too. I dodged to the right and, like my shadow, Tony was in front of me again.

'I fink lickle boys like you need somefink to keep you busy. You wouldn't want Teacher getting the wrong expression and finking you like school, now, would you?'

With that, he grabbed my bag and threw it high into one of the trees that lined the avenue. He turned and strode off, laughing, in the direction of two other boys from my year who were comparing the contents of their lunchboxes on a nearby garden wall.

I screwed up my eyes in the sunlight that was glinting through the leaves of the tree and looked for my bag. It was caught high up and was upside down! I looked for a way up. Even the lowest branches were too high for me to reach.

Taking a deep breath, I clung to the trunk and grasping it with my legs, dug in my heels and pushed myself upwards. Slowly and painfully I ascended.

'Charlie!' I whispered in as loud a whisper I could muster without it being audible to anyone who might be passing by.

'Charlie! Are you alright?'

There was no reply. With a lump in my throat I thought about him dangling from the bag, clinging on for dear life*.

​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Here is an extract from the second half of the book - The Further Mishaps... when Charlie gets caught on the control pad of Grandma's hospital bed:
*

Suddenly Charlie activated another button. The bed started folding up with Grandma inside. She was going to be a Grandma fajita! I fumbled round with Charlie and the control pad, but he was so firmly attached I couldn't get behind him to undo the paper clip. Luckily Grandma slept on. As Charlie wriggled, so Grandma began to unfold, stretching, stretching. I was worried that she would begin to do a back bend and continue to curve until her head was touching her heels.

`Straighten her up! Straighten her up!' I shouted, hastily pulling the curtain around the bed as the other old ladies began looking over. Grandma was snoring loudly as she went into reverse again and her face came up to meet her toes. I yanked Charlie with all my might. His braces snapped with a ping and he was free. He sat in my hand.

`Forgive me, Sam, but I find myself somewhat amused by that little experience.' He chortled into his hand.

The curtain zipped open and there were Mum and Dad with the crackers.

Grandma woke up.

`Were you having a little snooze, Mum?'

Grandma looked around to get her bearings.

`Oh, what a funny dream. I was having a workout with Jane Fonda. And, do you know, I've even got the aches to go with it!' Grandma laughed heartily.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Sam is just an ordinary boy, who does the types of things ordinary boys do... but he has a friend who is far from ordinary. 
Meet the tiny Mr Charlie Chumpkins in



[size=18pt]Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkinshttp://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00MI3C7LC/?tag=kb1-21

Two books in one meaty volume.
Available as a paperback: £5.36 / $9.32 or kindle edition: £2.61 / $4.09

​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

For information about any of my children's books, please visit:

Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Have you heard about the tiniest man alive?​
It's Charlie Chumpkins​
​
Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Just how much can go wrong in this little man's life?

A whole lot...​
*Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*​
​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

For information about any of my children's books, please visit:

Helen Laycock | Children's Author
*http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​*

                                            :​
​
Imagine Sam's shock when he discovers that a tiny, old-fashioned gentleman, Charlie Chumpkins, has been living under his bed for some time--and imagine, too, the pressure of keeping his little friend a secret.

Enjoy a double dose of trouble in this bumper edition of Mr Charlie Chumpkins and its sequel, The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins, as Charlie gets himself caught up in calamity after calamity...  ​

[size=14pt]Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins​http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00MI3C7LC/?tag=kb1-21​
                                            :​
This is one of eight children's books by Helen Laycock and is available in paperback (£6.00 / $10.50) or as a kindle edition (£3.04 / $4.60). Keep a look out for the other threads...*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's an extract from *Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*

I hope you enjoy it!


Three hours later, the tent was up, sturdy and waterproof thanks to our earlier efforts.

'Come on. Let's have a cuppa,' suggested Mum. 'I think we deserve it. Don't you?' Her high-pitched laugh filled the canvas. We sat around the little camping table on some rather wobbly striped chairs. Suddenly, a voice called from outside.

'Hello? Anybody there?'

I darted up from my seat and undid the zip which was to be our door for the next week.

Outside, stood a ginger-haired, freckled boy. I recognised him as the one from the tent next door.

'Oh, hi!' I said politely.

'Coming out to play?' he asked.

'Can I, Mum?'

'Course you can, Sam. Off you go and play with--'

'Richard,' chipped in the boy.

'Richard,' nodded Mum.

I ducked through the tent flap, Charlie in my pocket, and followed Richard who began to race around in figure of eight movements.

'Nee-ow,' he droned, as he held his toy blue aeroplane aloft, making it swoop and dive in his hand. I chased after him.

Suddenly, he stopped in his tracks and turned to face me.

'Never guess what.' Richard seemed to be expecting a response, so I obliged with a forced tone of curiosity.

'What?'

'My dad's got a model aeroplane. Wanna see it? It's operated by remote control. I'm allowed to play with it whenever I want.'

'OK. If you're allowed.'

Richard jogged over to his tent, put his finger to his lips and gently pressed his ear to the blue canvas.

'They're out. C'mon.'

Looking over his shoulder, he pulled up the tent zip in a trice and pulled me inside. Their bedroom section had not been zipped shut. I could see a heap of dishevelled sleeping bags inside. In the space where we were standing were numerous holdalls, the volcanic contents spilling out, and an array of clothes was strewn, confetti-like, all over the groundsheet.

Richard rummaged around until he found his dad's plane. It was in a battered cardboard box underneath a leather jacket.

'Got it!' he proclaimed triumphantly as he bounded back through the tent flap, apparently unaware that he still had my company.

Again, I followed him. He ran at full pelt over to the other side of the campsite to an area where there were very few tents or caravans. This was probably because the ground was quite uneven here. Richard scrambled up a small slope, lay flat on his stomach and laid the aeroplane on the ground in front of him. He still seemed oblivious of my presence as he fumbled about with the remote controls. Suddenly, it took off... and flew straight into a bush.

'Go and get it then,' he ordered.

As I obligingly ran towards it, I found myself stumbling over a small hump. Embarrassed, I stood up, brushed the grass off my bleeding knee and automatically felt in my pocket for my chum. My pocket flattened beneath my palm.

'Charlie?'

I crouched down and peered into the grass, separating the blades in order to look for him. I caught sight of him just a little way to the left of my foot and so placed a flat palm next to him so that he could climb up. He was on his back, rubbing his head as if to say, 'Oh, no! Not again!' As he was clambering on, I was suddenly aware of a presence behind me and warm breath on my neck. I remembered Richard. Oh no! My secret was out.

'What the...?' I heard him gasp over my shoulder.

I swung round to face him.

'You must promise not to tell anyone, Richard.' I looked at him earnestly, then stared him in the face to show that I meant it.

'Wow!' he exclaimed, and before I could react, his grubby little freckled hand had reached out and grabbed Charlie roughly.
I heard a muffled yell from my little friend as Richard raced back up the slope with Charlie in one hand and his aeroplane in the other.

​

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Can life really be that difficult when you're the size of a thumb?

...Oh, yes!*​

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

For information about any of my children's books, please visit:

Helen Laycock | Children's Author
*http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​*

                                            :​
​
Imagine Sam's shock when he discovers that a tiny, old-fashioned gentleman, Charlie Chumpkins, has been living under his bed for some time--and imagine, too, the pressure of keeping his little friend a secret.

Enjoy a double dose of trouble in this bumper edition of Mr Charlie Chumpkins and its sequel, The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins as Charlie gets himself caught up in calamity after calamity...​
[size=14pt]Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins​http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00MI3C7LC/?tag=kb1-21​
                                            :​
This is one of eight children's books by Helen Laycock and is available in paperback (£5.27 / $8.8 or as a kindle edition (£2.61 / $4.26). Keep a look out for the other threads...*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Sam buys Charlie his new home:*

Just then, the silver garage door swung up and over the head of Mr.Parfitt. Inside, there were two trestle tables piled high with all sorts of toys. There were dolls, furry rabbits, a drum, and there, on the edge of the left-hand table, was the Dolls' House. I suddenly heard footsteps behind me. More customers! It was Astrid and Jenny clutching their purses.

It was now or never. I sprinted down the driveway and into the garage, just as Mr. Parfitt was disappearing through the door at the back of the garage that led to the kitchen.

'Uh, can I buy the dolls' house, please,' I panted, '...for my cousin's birthday? She's a girl,' I added quickly. He stepped back into the garage, the kitchen door slowly closing behind him. I glanced at the price tag - two pounds.

'I've got the right money,' I smiled, trying very hard to look sweet for the second time that day.

Mr. Parfitt pulled back his sleeve and looked at his watch. It wasn't quite half-past. I was glad Holly and Sarah hadn't appeared yet.

'Go on then, as it's for a birthday present,' Mr. Parfitt chuckled, 'though you are a bit early. I'll pass the money on to the girls. They'll be sorry they've missed the first sale, though. They're still upstairs doing their hair!' He winked at me, man-to-man.

I delved into my pocket, pulled out my money and handed over two shiny coins.

'Thanks!' I shouted over my shoulder as I jogged away with my prize.

Astrid and Jenny had stopped to talk to Claire Taylor at the end of the drive. I'm sure they gave me a funny look as I passed them clutching the big white house with pink gingham curtains.

'It's for my cousin,' I felt obliged to explain as I hurried away, awkwardly crossing my fingers. 'She's a girl!'




            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Imagine Sam's shock when he discovers that a tiny, old-fashioned gentleman, Charlie Chumpkins, has been living under his bed for some time--and imagine, too, the pressure of keeping his little friend a secret.

Enjoy a double dose of trouble in this bumper edition of Mr Charlie Chumpkins and its sequel, The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins as Charlie gets himself caught up in calamity after calamity...*​
[size=14pt]*Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*​http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00MI3C7LC/?tag=kb1-21​
            ​
_This is one of eight children's books by Helen Laycock and is available in paperback (£5.27 / $8.8 or as a kindle edition (£2.61 / $4.26). _​
For more information about my books for children, please visit my website:

Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Charlie Chumpkins, Sam's miniature friend, has now settled very well into the big world, yet wherever he finds himself he seems to meet with adventures. From being delivered with a pizza, to surfing on a ray, to getting into a tizz at the hospital, he manages to emerge unscathed every time. But what happens when he is carried off by a magpie or lost in deep snow? And, when Sam himself is in trouble, of what use can such a tiny friend such as Charlie actually be?
*



Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins

            ​
This is one of eight children's books by Helen Laycock and is available in paperback (£5.27 / $8.88) or as a kindle edition (£2.61 / $4.26).

For more information about my books for children, please visit my website:

Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Thank you to Ellie Firestone for my Author Interview which has gone 'live' this week. You can read it on Ellie's blog :*

http://www.elliefirestone.com/2015/10/an-interview-with-author-helen-laycock.html​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Until 25th November, I shall be a Featured Author on Goodreads.

If you would like to ask any questions about my writing/books, you would be very welcome to drop in to the discussion here:

https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/17611570-featured-author-discussion---helen-laycock---nov-12-25


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope that the variety of excerpts has given you a good idea about *Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*



*Paperback: £6.00 / $10.50
Kindle: £3.04 / $ 4.69*

If you have any questions, please do ask.

In the meantime, you might be interested to have a look at some of my other books for children:

Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

For little people (7 - 11) who love to read about little people: *Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*



*Paperback: £6.00 / $10.50
Kindle: £3.04 / $ 4.69*

If you have any questions, please do ask.

In the meantime, you might be interested to have a look at some of my other books for children:

Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

If you would like to read the first chapter of *Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* , you can find it here:

https://www.goodreads.com/story/show/409910-mr-charlie-chumpkins-and-the-further-mishaps-of-charlie-chumpkins​


            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The [size=10pt]little friend we'd all love to have...[/size]*​
*in a bumper edition of two-books-in-one!*​
*Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*

​
*UK
Kindle: £2.61
Paperback: £5.27

US
Kindle: $4.26
Paperback: $8.88*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

For information about any of my children's books, please visit:

Helen Laycock | Children's Author
*http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​*

                                            :​
​
Imagine Sam's shock when he discovers that a tiny, old-fashioned gentleman, Charlie Chumpkins, has been living under his bed for some time--and imagine, too, the pressure of keeping his little friend a secret.

Enjoy a double dose of trouble in this bumper edition of Mr Charlie Chumpkins and its sequel, The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins as Charlie gets himself caught up in calamity after calamity...​
[size=14pt]Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins​http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00MI3C7LC/?tag=kb1-21​
                                            :​
This is one of eight children's books by Helen Laycock and is available in paperback (£5.27 / $8.8 or as a kindle edition (£2.61 / $4.26). Keep a look out for the other threads...*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*There is adventure upon adventure for the miniature Mr Charlie Chumpkins in this bumper volume of two books in one.

Suitable for readers of 8 - 12*

Kindle: £3.04 / $4.23

Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins



http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*FIVE STARS* for *Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*

'Wonderful story!
Delightfully detailed descriptions! Adult and child alike will enjoy this read. The writer made it easy for the reader to put themselves in the book as a fly on the wall to observe each adventure. Slightly compares to a more modernized version of the Borrowers. Definitely recommend!'



US link: *Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*

            ​
*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

* Join the miniature Mr Charlie Chumpkins as he meets with mishap and adventure in this bumper volume of two books in one.

Suitable for readers of 8 - 12*

Kindle: £3.04 / $4.23

Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins



http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*FREE to download*​
*26th-30th October*​
_A tiny man and a whole lot of trouble . . . _​
The bumper volume of two-books-in-one *Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* (for readers of 7-12) is currently #FREE to download worldwide.

​
UK link: http://tinyurl.com/jdsgtnr
US link: http://tinyurl.com/zb49m2p

            ​
Imagine Sam's shock when he discovers that a tiny, old-fashioned gentleman, Charlie Chumpkins, has been living under his bed for some time -- and imagine, too, the pressure of keeping his little friend a secret.
Enjoy a double dose of trouble in this bumper edition of Mr Charlie Chumpkins and its sequel, The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins as Charlie gets himself caught up in calamity after calamity . . .

5* 'Delightfully detailed descriptions! Adult and child alike will enjoy this read. The writer made it easy for the reader to put themselves in the book as a fly on the wall to observe each adventure. Slightly compares to a more modernized version of the Borrowers. Definitely recommend!'

You can find out more about Charlie, the little friend we'd all love to have, here:
Website page: http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock/mr-charlie-chumpkins

 For information about any of my children's books, please visit:

Helen Laycock | Children's Author
*http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

FIVE STARS
'Sam is a very nice kid growing up in England, attending grade school, having the kind of adventures that lots of boys have at his age and enjoying them. So much so in fact that if this book were only about Sam and his adventures: at school, going camping, at the theme park, at the beach, in winter storms, or when his grandmother and her nasty cat come for a visit, it would be quite an entertaining story. But when you add Mr. Charlie Chumpkins to those adventures the story becomes magical.

Charlie is a little man who, because of the curse of a nasty witch, has been shrunk so much that he can fit into the palm of Sam's hand. Through a series of mishaps Charlie ends up in a bottle that Sam finds in a field, brings home, throws under his bed, and soon forgets. Charlie is enterprising to say the least, and he has a spirit of adventure. So, Charlie just moves into an equally forgotten toy garage that's under Sam's bed too. That's where the boy finds him.

Charlie and Sam become fast friends. Sam manages to keep Charlie's presence a secret through the whole book, and - more importantly - he makes Charlie part of all those interesting adventures I mentioned. But those adventures are more complex, compelling, and more fun, because the plucky, daring, but always gentlemanly and polite Charlie is a part of them.

Author Helen Laycock does a wonderful job telling the story through Sam's voice. And she makes sure that every outing that he and Charlie have takes an interesting twist that will keep young readers or listeners entertained and amazed.'



Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins

*Kindle*
*UK:£3.04
US: $4.25*

*Paperback*
*UK: £6.00
US: $10.50*

*FREE with Kindle unlimited*

Available worldwide:

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* (UK link)

*Imagine Sam's shock when he discovers that a tiny, old-fashioned gentleman, Charlie Chumpkins, has been living under his bed for some time-and imagine, too, the pressure of keeping his little friend a secret.

Enjoy a double dose of trouble in this bumper edition of Mr Charlie Chumpkins and its sequel, The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins as Charlie gets himself caught up in calamity after calamity...*

*Kindle:* *£3.04 / $3.87* (Two-books-in-one)
*Paperback*:* $6.00 / $10.50* (Two-books-in-one)

The question mark represents the British pound sign!

*Worldwide purchase links:*
            

A few review quotes:
'Sam is a very nice kid growing up in England, attending grade school, having the kind of adventures that lots of boys have at his age and enjoying them. So much so in fact that if this book were only about Sam and his adventures: at school, going camping, at the theme park, at the beach, in winter storms, or when his grandmother and her nasty cat come for a visit, it would be quite an entertaining story. But when you add Mr. Charlie Chumpkins to those adventures the story becomes magical.'

'Author Helen Laycock does a wonderful job telling the story through Sam's voice. And she makes sure that every outing that he and Charlie have takes an interesting twist that will keep young readers or listeners entertained and amazed.'

'The story grabbed me from the start and I knew Charlotte would just love to follow this adventure to the end. Beautifully written and presented by the author, each chapter is set perfectly for a child to pick up and restart without any confusion.'

'It was very easy for me to read/follow from start/finish & never a dull moment. There were no grammar/typo errors, nor any repetitive or out of line sequence sentences. Lots of exciting scenarios, with several twists/turns & a great set of unique characters to keep track of. This could also make another great MS age adventure movie, animated cartoon, or mini TV series.'

'Delightfully detailed descriptions! Adult and child alike will enjoy this read. The writer made it easy for the reader to put themselves in the book as a fly on the wall to observe each adventure. Slightly compares to a more modernized version of the Borrowers. Definitely recommend!'​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins* (UK link)

*Imagine Sam's shock when he discovers that a tiny, old-fashioned gentleman, Charlie Chumpkins, has been living under his bed for some time-and imagine, too, the pressure of keeping his little friend a secret.

Enjoy a double dose of trouble in this bumper edition of Mr Charlie Chumpkins and its sequel, The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins as Charlie gets himself caught up in calamity after calamity...*

​*Kindle:* *£3.04 / $3.87* (Two-books-in-one)
*Paperback*:* £6.00 / $10.50* (Two-books-in-one)

The question mark represents the British pound sign!

*Worldwide purchase links:*
            

A few review quotes:
'Sam is a very nice kid growing up in England, attending grade school, having the kind of adventures that lots of boys have at his age and enjoying them. So much so in fact that if this book were only about Sam and his adventures: at school, going camping, at the theme park, at the beach, in winter storms, or when his grandmother and her nasty cat come for a visit, it would be quite an entertaining story. But when you add Mr. Charlie Chumpkins to those adventures the story becomes magical.'

'Author Helen Laycock does a wonderful job telling the story through Sam's voice. And she makes sure that every outing that he and Charlie have takes an interesting twist that will keep young readers or listeners entertained and amazed.'

'The story grabbed me from the start and I knew Charlotte would just love to follow this adventure to the end. Beautifully written and presented by the author, each chapter is set perfectly for a child to pick up and restart without any confusion.'

'It was very easy for me to read/follow from start/finish & never a dull moment. There were no grammar/typo errors, nor any repetitive or out of line sequence sentences. Lots of exciting scenarios, with several twists/turns & a great set of unique characters to keep track of. This could also make another great MS age adventure movie, animated cartoon, or mini TV series.'

'Delightfully detailed descriptions! Adult and child alike will enjoy this read. The writer made it easy for the reader to put themselves in the book as a fly on the wall to observe each adventure. Slightly compares to a more modernized version of the Borrowers. Definitely recommend!'​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Today I thought you might like to have a look at the website page dedicated to little Charlie Chumpkins:

*http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock/mr-charlie-chumpkins*

Of course, you are welcome to look around. There are lots of other books for MG readers on this website, too!​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*​
*'Delightfully detailed descriptions!'*



*'Adult and child alike will enjoy this read'*​
​

*'Author Helen Laycock does a wonderful job telling the story through Sam's voice. And she makes sure that every outing that he and Charlie have takes an interesting twist that will keep young readers or listeners entertained and amazed.'*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

This is a page from my children's website dedicated to little *Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*:

http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock/mr-charlie-chumpkins

But do feel free to browse the whole site!​


----------

